# Hengistbury Head - Bournemouth



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if the car park at the end of Hengistbury Head is height restricted please, seem to remember double yellows all the way from the shops?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Your mention of Hengistbury Head brought back memories of my courting days in the mid 60's. I never realised how much fun a 1959 mini, white with black roof and go faster stripes, could be. 
getting back to your question I believe there are height barriers.

Height barriers


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Now why didn't I think of google earth..... that wasn't you parked behind my red blue Hillman Imp in 1967 was it Ray?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Yes the car park is height restricted and its a short time limit on the on road parking.
Real shame


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Any idea where to park then please, or where I should try, only need an hour or so there just for a special nostalgic visit.....40th wedding anniversary and it is where we met....ah!

:wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

taz said:


> .. its a short time limit on the on road parking.
> Real shame


And limited to cars and motorcycles only, if the signs are current.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Any idea where to park then please, or where I should try, only need an hour or so there just for a special nostalgic visit.....40th wedding anniversary and it is where we met....ah!
> 
> :wink:


There is public transport from both Bournemouth and Christchurch.

http://www.hengistburyhead.org/visiting/busroutes.html


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

At Southbourne on the over cliff I think you can park, and then you could stroll along the prom to Hengistbury car park for your nostalgic trip. Fantastic hot chocolate served in the car park cafe.

Jenny


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

rayc said:


> taz said:
> 
> 
> > .. its a short time limit on the on road parking.
> ...


We actually phoned the council, and they were very helpful. According to their verbal assurance, MH are permitted on the street bays for 1 hour max, but in 9I think) Rolls Drive, 1st left as you approch HH, there is 2 hour parking. we've used it in a 7.3m MH.Very busy summer weekends.

Malcolm

ps, I think they lock the carpark at night, even for minis!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

emjaiuk said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > taz said:
> ...


A glance at street view shows that it is 2 hours in Rolls Drive but fitted with the standard 'cars and motorcycle only' signs.
The whole main road from the junction with Rolls Drive to the visitor centre is banned to vehicles from 10pm to 7am.


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

As per previous responses, 1 hour limit in The Broadway which leads past the golf course to the Hiker Cafe and car park at the end of the motorised access to Hengistbury Head. Rolls Drive is the last turning on the left and has a 2 hour limit. We walk our West Highland Terrier there most days and frequently see motorhomes parked in The Broadway.

Southbourne Coast Road has a similar vehicle restriction but I often see overnighting motorhomes there on my way into work at 6.30 a.m. One Rapido has been parked there for most of this last winter. 

By coincidence a walk along the beach at Hengistbury in 1968 was our first 'date' and it is our 40th anniversary in March next year. We hope you enjoy your visit.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

You can park at Mudeford Quay and then ferry across to the beach huts and Hengistbury Head. Car park not normally busy in the week out of season. Think the ferry is only about £2 each.
We have parked at Hengistbury and left a note in the windscreen - all OK when we got back about 2 hours later but not sure if maybe the car/motorcycle signs are more recent.
Sally


----------



## stickie (Sep 1, 2010)

I go to Bournemouth regularly and have found it to be one of the most unfriendly towns toward motorhomes. Finding a legal parking spot is an absolute nightmare. Most streets are cars and motorcycle only and the car parks have either height or weight restrictions.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi 
I phoned bournemouth parking dept. regards car/motorcycle only parking signs in their area, specifically the broadway and southbourne overcliffe. They said if my van is taxed as private light goods it is classed as a car. 
This also applies to some toll bridges.
Also if you have a blue badge the time limits do not apply.

Happy parking
Regards Phil


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Snap again ! Used to take my girlfriend to HH on weekend dates, when beach huts were only £2500. Then for years afterwards we took the kids there climbing the Head and flying their kites.
When we got our first MH, we headed straight for HH, only to find those damned height barriers, ruining what would have been a very happy "reunion".


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent an email to parking people and they suggested parking at either the football ground Kings Car Park, Queens Car Park Wessex Way or Winter Gardens but that may have a height restriction " when necessary" whatever that means. 

So from there is it find a suitable bus which seems to terminate 20 minutes walk away.

You know what, I don't think I will bother.


----------



## Paludic (Apr 17, 2007)

*don't give up yet!*

Hi 
Don't give up yet....

first, if you get there reasonably early (before 10am ish) then you should be able to parrallel park on the road down to HH from Broadway - for that hour you mentioned. The parking time restrictions only kick in at 10am...so all the dog walkers go before then...

alternatively - park in Christchuch at the Sopers Lane carpark (Pay and display, but not as expensive as Mudeford Quay) and take the motorised ferry from outside the Captains Club (and Hotel) down through the harbour to the spit at the end of Hengistbury.

Not bad food at the cafe on the spit thesedays, and then either a walk back over the Head to the Tuckton teagardens and across on the little ferry to get back to Sopers Lane.... or get the ferry back the way you came.

Hope you can arrange the anniversary treat!
best wishes
Sally


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks Paludic, a nights sleep changes your mind a bit, years since we have been to Mudeford but seem to remember the quay car park was quite small so Sopers Lane seems a great idea!

Other idea we had was to spend a couple of days and just hire a car for a day or two. We are off to Norfolk and Suffolk from there, thought about getting a smart and A frame or trailer but can pick up a small car for sixty pounds a week in Norwich, delivered to site, so what is the point of all the hassle of towing. Last time we needed a hire car at Gatwick it cost thirteen pounds for the day, less than two tickets on the train to visit an elderly Aunt in Horsham.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Other idea we had was to spend a couple of days and just hire a car for a day or two. .


There is a site in Christchurch which is convenient for bus routes into Bournemouth and not that far from Christchurch town centre.
http://www.meadowbank-holidays.co.uk/

Beware of information on the web regarding bus services, much is out of date. The open top bus summer service, referenced on the Henisbury Head info, apparently stopped running in 2007!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks again Ray looks great
David


----------

